# What opera are you listening to now?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I didn't see another general opera thread like this, so correct me if it's redundant.

Now, I'm listening to Philip Glass' _La Belle et la Bête._

This might even please opera fans! It's a little less repetitive, and even has operatic-sounding singing! All in all, a more "operatic" opera than _Satygraha. 
_
It's even got some of that 'operatic laughing!'_

_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

millionrainbows said:


> I didn't see another general opera thread like this, so correct me if it's redundant.
> 
> Now, I'm listening to Philip Glass' _La Belle et la Bête._
> 
> ...


_

Let me help you:
What opera are you currently listening to / watching? CD/DVD_


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I was treated on Sirius a day ago to the most spectacular rendition of a 1954 Otello I have ever heard. How it slipped by me all these years I will never know. 
Ramon Vinay takes the prize as the most magnificent Moor ever and there are some stupendous ones --Vickers/McCracken/Pertile/del Monaco/Lauri-Volpe/Domingo.) 
I was astounded by this particular production which featured Ramon Vinay as Otello, a superb Desdemona as done by Eleanor Steber, and a fabulous rendition of Iago by Leonard Warren. All 3 in top form. A treat that cannot be beat.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you, Rogerx. It's a sub-forum!


----------



## marceliotstein (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm studying up for Philip Glass's "Akhnaten" at the Met in December, so I'm listening to it in heavy rotation. So far, without much musical pleasure, though I am looking forward to what will surely be a stunning presentation.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

nina foresti said:


> I was treated on Sirius a day ago to the most spectacular rendition of a 1954 Otello I have ever heard. How it slipped by me all these years I will never know.
> Ramon Vinay takes the prize as the most magnificent Moor ever and there are some stupendous ones --Vickers/McCracken/Pertile/del Monaco/Lauri-Volpe/Domingo.)
> I was astounded by this particular production which featured Ramon Vinay as Otello, a superb Desdemona as done by Eleanor Steber, and a fabulous rendition of Iago by Leonard Warren. All 3 in top form. A treat that cannot be beat.


There has been some debate recently on TC about the "best" Otello with a couple of contributors electing for others, but over time, Vinay has consistently been regarded as the finest one on record.. 





And more spine-tingling here:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know how or why this thread has resurfaced. We have a long standing What Opera Are You Currently Listening To in the Opera on DVD, BluRay and CD subforum.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll move the 2021 posts there, and close this thread.


----------

